# Display file names in iTunes



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

Someone please show me a way to display file names in iTunes. I have a pile of MP3s that I have diligently named over the years. I like to play those tunes in order, by file name but iTunes insists on displaying only the ID3 name tag.

Alternatively, please recommend a good, easy to use MP3 ID3 tag editor. Maybe the thing to do is edit the name tag to be the filename before I bring into iTunes.

Sometimes, iTunes is too smart for it's own good.


----------



## gridtalker (Mar 23, 2006)

hhk said:


> Someone please show me a way to display file names in iTunes. I have a pile of MP3s that I have diligently named over the years. I like to play those tunes in order, by file name but iTunes insists on displaying only the ID3 name tag.<iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=77305.10001570&type=4&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> <iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=99467.10000155&type=3&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> 
> 
> ...


In Itunes right click the song then edit it from there


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

gridtalker said:


> In Itunes right click the song then edit it from there


What if I have 1000 songs. Don't really want to manually edit each song name.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Sorry, but I think you may have put the cart before the horse. You should always edit all of your audio files from within iTunes.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

You could make a playlist. 

In a blank playlist, drag all your songs into the playlist instead of the library, they'll still be imported into your library, but in the playlist your songs will be in the order you want.

The library is just one option of playing your music.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

It's a pain, but a labour of love.

I went through about 3000 songs, fixing each one. I have ripped all of my cd collection, adding artwork, and proper years, etc. It sucks but if you take the time, it's well worth it.


----------



## Canuckmakem (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah I did that too. There are some options to automatically adding artwork but I found them to be patchy at best, so did it all manually.


----------



## Willy Z (Oct 25, 2004)

If your music isn't too poorly named, you can always try to CDDB them.
select a whole album and try to get info off the database.

As for Artwork, try the <a href="http://www.kavasoft.com/iTunesCatalog/index.php">iTunes Catalog</a>, it does a great job at adding them...but make sure you have your id3 tags properlyt set before.


----------

